# R34 with Z tune bumper fitted



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all, 
Down at MGT today i got my R34 Z tune bumper fitted. Very pleased with the results, looks awsome i think. Cant really see from these pics, taken with my phone and it was getting dark. Il take some better ones with my cannon tommorow. 
Many thanks to MGT and the newera guys who supplied it.







































James


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*That Number Plate is..*

..HUGE!

I think you'd better get a smaller one mate:chuckle:
Otherwise Nice, did you just buy the smoked indicators or were they already on the car?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

god that looks crap lol joking

just need those other bits we talked about


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

lol thanks, after today i dont think il be spending any money on the car for a while, lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sure you will 

looks good, may get one of those for my 34, but have to get a Nismo Intercooler & Rad setup first mind 

quality of the z tune item is very good thou isnt it


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Cool....gives me an idea and something to look forward to! 

Looks good!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

matty32 said:


> sure you will
> 
> looks good, may get one of those for my 34, but have to get a Nismo Intercooler & Rad setup first mind
> 
> quality of the z tune item is very good thou isnt it



Lol yeh, i probably will end up spending more, got the bug now. 
the quality is amazing, fits perfectly, like its always been there

James.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats down to nismo omori workmanship


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yes you get what you pay for! Think the z tune makes the 34 look up-to-date, nice and modern


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks good James:thumbsup: 

You now have the same problem as me:chuckle: A tiny looking intercooler in the middle:chuckle: 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking totally wicked. 

PS I wouldn't use a cannon if I were you. 

A Canon would be much better.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

looks v nice. Shame about airship banner stuck to the front!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys  
Lol, Doh, did mean to say canon.
Your right mate, numberplate really lets the front down. think my next purchase will be a smaller one for the front.
sorry... more pics, lol.:squintdan 
Some brighter ones. shows up the lines better.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like il have to get one now , ffs


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks awesome! 

Been eyeing up one of these for a while now....


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks very good:thumbsup: 
I will definately consider one of these.

Terje.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Those bumpers look awesome!

Time to get some chunkier wheels or spacers to compliment perhaps?

Sev


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Defilately. Would love some better alloys. Also the nismo side skirts would look good I recon.


----------



## KHANZ (Aug 18, 2007)

*WOW*

"wow" !
It looks amazing


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks mate


----------

